# hedge apple slingshot



## SHAWNCUZ (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello. My family just opened a corn maze this past year in Missouri. We built a hedge apple cannon and I would like to build a sling shot that will shoot hedge apples also. I do not know where to begin. What kind and where can I get the rubber band big enough? What can be used for a pouch? Any help or ideas is appreciated. Shawn


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

I think one of those three person water balloon launchers would be a good place to start:

http://www.amazon.com/400-Balloon-Launcher-Balloons-Carrying/dp/B004FRZRZ2

The pouch looks plenty big enough to hold a hedge apple, and I'm sure the bands are strong enough too. You could mount it to a couple of fence posts or a forked tree and you'd be all set!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That will work fine


----------



## SHAWNCUZ (Jan 12, 2015)

I didn't think of one of those thanks.


----------

